# Facebook



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to be friends on facebook.
I missed what happened to Bonnie since I'm not friends with anyone on here. Can some one PM and tell me what happened to Bonnie and Linda. I have been following Bonnie's story.
I would love to have friends on Facebook who love their malts


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What is your facebook name Fran? Or post a link to your homepage. Here's mine:

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The sad news was posted here on SM, too.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/120050-bonnie-marie-bridge.html


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Frances Reimer | Facebook


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's mine...hugs..
https://www.facebook.com/michelle.robison3


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Fran -- just sent you a pm and also a friends request on FB.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's my Facebook page 
Tracey Robinson | Facebook


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Fran I sent you a friend request, Diane Kennedy


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Carole Kane Facebook


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fran -just sent you a FB request! 

Maggie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

just sent you a FB request

Debbie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Fran, I just sent you a face book request.

Lynda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi!! here's me:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pat.oliveri.3

and here's Ava:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ava/236142389759780?bookmark_t=page

Ava is one of my maltese....she is so spoiled that she has her own fb community page.....:innocent::blush:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Laura


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> and here's Ava:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ava/236142389759780?bookmark_t=page
> 
> Ava is one of my maltese....she is so spoiled that she has her own fb community page.....:innocent::blush:


Oh my gosh, Pat, that is hilarious. Ava deserves her own page!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

StevieB said:


> Oh my gosh, Pat, that is hilarious. Ava deserves her own page!


I am in love with Ava's page :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Fran, I sent you a FB friend request, Lindsay Millette.

And I hope no one minds, I sent requests to the others who posted there's as well. :blush:




The A Team said:


> Hi!! here's me:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pat.oliveri.3
> 
> ...


Pat, I love Ava's page and even my husband love's little Ava and her adventure's. :blush:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lmillette said:


> Fran, I sent you a FB friend request, Lindsay Millette.
> 
> And I hope no one minds, I sent requests to the others who posted there's as well. :blush:
> 
> ...


Lindsay - just sent you one too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And the sad thing is -- Ava has more friends than anyone I know!!! She's a STAR.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I am in love with Ava's page :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Me too!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is my Facebook http://facebook.com/DaisyMayDiLaura

I sent you a friend request....


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's mine... http://www.facebook.com/bobbiconley


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for making me your friend on facebook. I love Ava's website. Roux and Skylar want her for their BFF.


----------

